# شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا كلنا نعرف اننا ممكن نغير الباس وورد بتاع الايميل على الياهوو ..عادى
انما الجديد هو ...تقدر تغير اليوزر نيم بتاعك ...يعنى لو عندك يوزر نيم مش عاجبك ..ممكن تغيره
يعنى مش تحتاج تعمل ايميل جديد
ازاى؟ 
اولا اضغط على الرابط اللي تحت






من هنا 
وهذا الشرح بالصور

























و طبعا هيفضل نفس الباسوورد و نفس الناس اللى انت ضايفهم فى الماسنجر هيفضلوا نفس ما هما فى الايميل الجديد 

منقول
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

_*شكرا كوينا ع المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

ربنا يباركك
بس يا ريت تعملى تعديل للمشاركه وتكتبى 
www.yahoo.com
وتلغى  الرابط القديم اللى تحت من هنا
لان اغلب الروابط دى بتكون صفحات مزورة مصنوعه ببرنامج الفرونت بيج

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*



ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> بس يا ريت تعملى تعديل للمشاركه وتكتبى
> www.yahoo.com
> وتلغى  الرابط القديم اللى تحت من هنا
> ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*



+ cupid + قال:


>



ربنا يباركك​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

*تانى خطوة من فين من اوبشن*

*وشكرا*


*++++*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

*معلومه رائعه شكرا جدا *​


----------



## IMAN2 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الاميل


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

*سلام المسيح
 جربتها يا تاسونى وفعالة 100% 
متشكر كتير وربنا يخليكى بجد*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

طيب سؤال 
الناس اللى بيبعتوا لى على الايميل القديم 
هل إيميلاتهم ح توصل لى لو بعتوا على القديم و لا لازم يعرفوا الجديد ؟؟


----------



## الروح النارى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*



*شـــــــــكرااا*

*تاسونى*

*رااائع ... جدااا*
​


----------



## petit chat (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*


شكرا تاسونى على المعلومة القيمة 
الرب يبارك تعبك 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*



> *شكرا كوينا ع المعلومه
> ربنا يباركك
> *




شكرا هيرو لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

شكرا ابانوب لردك الجميل

شكرا كيوبيد لتوضيحك

ربنا يبارككوا​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> *تانى خطوة من فين من اوبشن
> 
> وشكرا
> 
> ...




تانى خطوة هتكتب اليوزر نيم الجديد

وتدوس على شيك

شكرا امير لردك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*

مرسي للمعلومة يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> *معلومه رائعه شكرا جدا *




​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الاميل


 
شكرا ايمان لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> *سلام المسيح
> جربتها يا تاسونى وفعالة 100%
> متشكر كتير وربنا يخليكى بجد*




شكراااا لوسيفر لردك الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> طيب سؤال
> الناس اللى بيبعتوا لى على الايميل القديم
> هل إيميلاتهم ح توصل لى لو بعتوا على القديم و لا لازم يعرفوا الجديد ؟؟


 
الايميل مش هيتغير

الاسم بس هيتغير لكن نفس الناس عليه نفسها ونفس الرسائل

مجرد تغيير لاسم الايميل فقط
​​شكرا ايرينى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> *شـــــــــكرااا
> 
> تاسونى
> 
> ...




الشكر لردك الرائع

يا الروح النارى​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*



> شكرا تاسونى على المعلومة القيمة
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> الرب يفرح قلبك ​




*شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: شرح طريقة تغيير اسم الايميل حصرى جداً  ( جديد )*




> مرسي للمعلومة يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​


 
*شكرا الملكة لردك الجميل*

​*ربنا يباركك*​​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2010)

استاذة يا تاسوني
مشكوررررررررررة


----------



## tamav maria (30 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع تاسوني
موضوع قيم ونافع 
دا انت بقي واد خبير كمبيوتر 
واحنا ما نعرفش 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> استاذة يا تاسوني
> مشكوررررررررررة


 
ههههههههه مش اوى كده

ده منقوول

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> رائع تاسوني
> موضوع قيم ونافع
> دا انت بقي واد خبير كمبيوتر
> واحنا ما نعرفش
> ...


 
هههههههههه لا يا نيتا

الموضوع منقول 
​شكرا نيتا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

طريقه حلووووووه 
جربتها
ثانكس كويناااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*معلومه جديده وحلوه

تسلمي يابت يا كووينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> طريقه حلووووووه
> جربتها
> ثانكس كويناااا


 
*لا ثانكس على واجب يا كوكاية*

*شكرا لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*



معلومه جديده وحلوه

تسلمي يابت يا كووينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكرك تاسونى لمجهودك*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*



نشكرك تاسونى لمجهودك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا ادهم لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​*​​​​


----------



## Hindà.Marocaine (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*domage ana 3indo Hotmail.. oma3indi Yahooo*
*3a kil 7aal MErcii ktiiir khitooo 3a echaree7*

*thnk'X*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*



domage ana 3indo hotmail.. Oma3indi yahooo
3a kil 7aal mercii ktiiir khitooo 3a echaree7

thnk'x

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا كتير لردك​*


----------



## holiness (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للشرح الجميل ..


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

> شكرا للشرح الجميل ..


 
شكرا هولينيس لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ..جداً ..كان نفسي من زمان
​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> موضوع رائع ..جداً ..كان نفسي من زمان


 
طب كويس
​شكرا فادى كتير لردك الرائع​


----------



## mr.hima (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا 
انا غيرتة فعلا لكن المشكلة انة برضو كاتبلي في البروفيل الاسم القديم 
لكن بدخل باليوزر الجديد 
مش فاهم *


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ينفع اعملة بالعربى الاسم الجديد ..؟


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2011)

> *شكرا جزيلا
> انا غيرتة فعلا لكن المشكلة انة برضو كاتبلي في البروفيل الاسم القديم
> لكن بدخل باليوزر الجديد
> مش فاهم *




انا جربته على ايميلى بس رجعته تانى لاسمه

لانى مش عايزة اغيره

بس مدام بتدخلباليوزر الجديد يبقى اتغير
​شكرا مستر هيما لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2011)

> ينفع اعملة بالعربى الاسم الجديد ..؟


 
جرب احتمال ينفع

لانه ينفع انك تعمل اسم ايميل بالعربى

شكرا بايبل لردك الجميل​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*حلوة كتيييييييييير المعلومة دى
وحلوة بردو اضافة استاذ مينا
ربنا يبارك تعبكم وخدمتكم
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

حافظوا على مصر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> حلوة كتيييييييييير المعلومة دى
> وحلوة بردو اضافة استاذ مينا
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم وخدمتكم



شكرا ابو تربو لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> حافظوا على مصر



!!!!!!!!

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

اللة اللة عليكم ربنا يبارككم ويزيدكم علم كمان وكمان  !!!!!!!!!لا عجب هم دول اولاد المسيح


----------



## dudu (25 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يباركك  :94:

dudu    lol


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ... بجد شيء غريب و رائع ..
الرب يباركك​


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## dudu (4 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ... بجد شيء غريب و رائع ..
> الرب يباركك​



ربنا يباركك   :smil12:
DUDU  :yahoo:


----------



## dudu (4 سبتمبر 2011)

hany3 قال:


> thank you so much



AND YOU :kap:
DUDU  :wub:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## dudu (4 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه



الف شكر لك محبتي:t13:
هههههههههههههه olling:


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> الف شكر لك محبتي
> هههههههههههههه



موضوع حلو هههههههههه


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع مهم اوى بس ياريت اعرف طريقة تغيير الباسورد لو سمحتو


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

* سؤال مهم  اوصل ازاى الى الصفحة اللى مكتوبه دة  اللى اكتب فيها الايمل وكلمه السر اول خطوة فى الطريقه 
اول خطوة اوصل لها ازاى بدون ما اضعط على الكلمه المكتوب اضغط هنا دة 
 من خلال الموقع نفسة الياهو 
اول الى اول خطوة ازاى وشكرا 
وعمل اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> موضوع مهم اوى بس ياريت اعرف طريقة تغيير الباسورد لو سمحتو




اول خطوة 


انتى دلوقتى على الماسنجر وفاتحه ايميلك عادى
اذهبى الى القائمةmessenger 
واختارى account info
مثل الصورة الاتية






ستفتح صفحة اخرى
سيطلب منك كتابة باسورد الايميل






نأتى لصفحة حسابك والتى منها سيتم تغيير بياناتك
نختار تغيير الباسورد






سيطلب منك ادخال الباسورد الحالية
ثم ادخال الباسورد الجديدة 
ثم ادخال الجديدة مرة ثانية
ثم حفظ






وبكده يبقى تم تفيير الباسورد 
وللتأكيد
اعملى تسجيل خروج من الماسنجر
وادخلى تانى بايميلك
وباسورك الجديدة سيدخل 


منقووول


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> سؤال مهم اوصل ازاى الى الصفحة اللى مكتوبه دة اللى اكتب فيها الايمل وكلمه السر اول خطوة فى الطريقه
> اول خطوة اوصل لها ازاى بدون ما اضعط على الكلمه المكتوب اضغط هنا دة
> من خلال الموقع نفسة الياهو
> اول الى اول خطوة ازاى وشكرا
> وعمل اكثر من رائع



اسفة للتأخير فى الرد

لاء مينفعش هيا اللى بتدخلك

لازم تضغط عليها

متقلقش اللينك سليم ومفهوش عيب

وانا وكتير جربوها


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى كتيرر على المعلومة الحلوة 
فعلا انا غيرت اسم الايميل بتاعى دلوقتى 
ميرسى ليكى وشكرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا تاسونى على الموضوع الجامد دا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> *ميرسى كتيرر على المعلومة الحلوة
> فعلا انا غيرت اسم الايميل بتاعى دلوقتى
> ميرسى ليكى وشكرا على مجهودك​*



العفو يا مونى

شكرا لردك


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> تسلم ايدك يا تاسونى على الموضوع الجامد دا



شكرا ليك ماجدرين لردك الرائع


----------



## sarra (15 يناير 2012)

مرسى جدا جدا وشرح وافى


----------



## maria123 (18 يناير 2012)

سؤال هاد بس للياهو  ش
شكرا كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> مرسى جدا جدا وشرح وافى



العفو يا سارة


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> سؤال هاد بس للياهو  ش
> شكرا كتير



اه للياهو بس 

شكرا يا ماريا لردك الجميل


----------

